# Rodeo winner



## CAPT. GENE DUGAS (Oct 6, 2007)

Saturday I had BROTHER MARTIN HIGH ALUMNI on board fishing the annual Brother Martin rodeo. Tony Lama Sr. and Tony Jr. , Jerry McCrory and Steve Elmer. As usual the wind was blowing and we knew it was going to bouncy in the sound but everyone was up for it so out we went. Bite was slow but nice trout we moved around a bit giving each rig plenty of time. It was around 10;30 when we finaly got on steady bite of trout but the mackerel and sharks were tearing up the tackle, went thru 50 hooks but it was worth nice box of trout. Jerry caught the big boy at first we thought just another shark but he came to the top BULL REDFISH 28.5 lbs. Normally I release them that big but this was for the rodeo so in the box barely he went. Great trip good bunch of guy’s too. Jerry’s BULL RED won first place redfish and biggest fish in the rodeo. Jery said he has fished this rodeo every 12 yrs and has never been on the board but it was clean sweep this year.
CAPT. GENE DUGAS
RATHER BE FISHING ADVENTURES
www.ratherbe-fishing.com 985-640-0569


----------



## Yakavelli (Mar 17, 2010)

That's a fine bull right there!


----------

